# Wainwright's Coffee, Bristol (Clifton)



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

As far as I'm aware there isn't a review of this place on here yet; there is a thread on it from a week or so back but it was just asking for info;

Anyway, I've been here twice now and it's really good! I spend a lot of time in Bristol and it's always annoying that Clifton's coffee scene has been a bit lacking; there are a couple of great places in the Cabot direction for those who know Bristol (the usual two) but Clifton needed a speciality coffee place and Wainwright's delivers.

Decent sized place, very simple décor but in a good way; I'm not one to spend ages in cafes but it's pleasant; and anyway for me the location is what makes it (apart from the coffee of course)

They have as far as I've seen, two coffees on at a time for espresso, and I believe two for filter too, though not sure about that. I had a lovely Columbian a few days ago as an espresso, and another equally good espresso a few weeks back.

In terms of equipment - this is where the #TeamBrew side of me comes out and as I don't own a machine/grinder I have no idea what they use; however the Machine is some sort of La Marzocco and the grinders are digital(?) if that helps.

Anyway... The coffee is great. Support your local speciality coffee place, or else we'll be stuck with the burnt stuff at the big chains!

EDIT: this place isn't even on tripadvisor; not sure how that process works but yeah, they're still quite stealthy on the interweb it seems.


----------

